# Teufel Ultima 60



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

Ich wuerde mir gerne bald die Teufel Ultima 60 kaufen weil sie gut bei Tests abgeschnitten haben. Ich weiss dass die manchmal undetailliert Spielen und fuer Hi-Fi nicht optimal sind. Ich moechte die Lautsprecher allerdings hauptsaechlich zum Blu-ray schauen benutzen. Die scheinen fuer Heimkino gut zu sein weil mann braucht bei denen nicht gleich extra einen Subwoofer zu kaufen. In Tests haben sich die Lautsprecher naemlich vor allem im Heimkinobereich bewaehrt. Musik hoere ich nur sehr sehr selten deswegen glaube ich wuerden die Ultima 60 zu mir passen. 

Meine Fragen sind jetzt:

1. Sind die Lautsprecher wirklich gut im Heimkino Betrieb?
2. Kann ich fuer die meinen Onkyo A-9155 weiterverwenden?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus fuer die Antworten.

PS: 5.1 will ich nicht falls dass als Alternative genannt wird.


----------



## Zocker24 (15. Juli 2010)

Also nen Kumpel hatte sie da.

Klangen sehr geht...haben aber nur Musik gehört.

Bass war ni schlecht, man dachte z.T. echt, dass nen Sub mit angeschlossen ist...

Negativ seh ich und er nur, das wenn man sie weit aufdreht, es zu Störgeräuchen kommt, aber das war wirklich schon sehr laut und ich denke im HiFi bereich normal.


----------



## Feuerreiter (15. Juli 2010)

Habe bisher immer nur gehört, dass man da was besseres fürs Geld bekommt. Ich weiß aber nichts Genaues, würde mich aber wirklich mal bei Canton, Magnat umgucken.
Magnat Quantum 605 wären ungefähr im gleichen Preisbereich.
Wie wärs ansonsten mit zwei Kompaktboxen + einem Subwoofer, gibst dann nen Hunderter mehr aus, aber wenn du 200€ für die Kompakt-LS und 300€ für den Sub nimmst, biste glaub ich für Filme besser gerüstet als mit den UL60  .
zB zwei KEF c1 und dazu 'nen Canton AS 85.2... Da bist du dann bei ca. 480€.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juli 2010)

du könntest dir von nubert auch ma die nuboxserie anschaun  werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch kaufen und auch erstma 2.0 laufen lassen. Ich weis nur noch net welche es schlussendlich werden sollen


----------



## Feuerreiter (15. Juli 2010)

Für 400€ gibts da aber "nur" die 381.


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

Teufel ist da (mal wieder) nicht zu empfehlen, besser ein Set aus Regalboxen samt Subwoofer, in Filmen ist es fast unverzeihlich, bei solch kleinen Lautsprechern keinen Subwoofer dabei zu haben.


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

Erstmal danke fuer die Antworten. Ich hatte die Ultima 60 ins Auge genommen weil die einen sehr guten Bass haben was fuer Heimkino sehr wichtig ist. Ausserdem sehen die extrem gut aus. Ich tendiere eher zu Standlautsprechern weil die optisch sehr gut in mein Zimmer passen wuerden. Ihr sagt aber ich sollte lieber zwei Kompakte und einen Subwoofer nehmen. Ein Nubert 2.0 Setup moechte ich nicht weil die Nuberts nicht viel Bass haben. Ihr sagt ja mann kriegt besseres fuers Geld als die Ultima 60. Trifft dass den auch auf den Heimkinobereich zu oder nur auf Hi-Fi? Weil, wie gesagt Musik hoeren werde ich nicht mit den Dingern, nur Blu-rays kucken. Ich kuck dann erst mal im Internet wo ich die vorgeschlagenen Magnat Kompakt LS/Kef Kompakt LS + Canton Subwoofer mit billigen Porto kriege. Ich wohne schliesslich in Irland. Da ist porto teuer.

Edit:


> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Teufel ist da (mal wieder) nicht zu  empfehlen, besser ein Set aus Regalboxen samt Subwoofer, in Filmen ist  es fast unverzeihlich, bei solch kleinen Lautsprechern keinen Subwoofer  dabei zu haben.



Warum ist Teufel da nicht zu empfehlen? Ich dachte die waehren gut im Heimkinobereich?


----------



## p00nage (15. Juli 2010)

mir fehlen bei teufel die angaben zu dem frequenzbereich... gibts den nicht oder sehen ich ihn blos nicht? wer sagt das die nubox nicht viel bass haben ?

edit sry dachte bei teufel ist auch der stückpreis gemeint pro standlautsprecher


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> mir fehlen bei teufel die angaben zu dem frequenzbereich... gibts den nicht oder sehen ich ihn blos nicht? wer sagt das die nubox nicht viel bass haben ?



Ich hab nur gehoert dass die etwas "hell" klingen und eher wenig Bass haben. Uebrigens aktuell habe ich einen Onkyo A-9155 + 2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 200.


----------



## Toffele (15. Juli 2010)

p00nage schrieb:


> mir fehlen bei teufel die angaben zu dem frequenzbereich... gibts den nicht oder sehen ich ihn blos nicht? wer sagt das die nubox nicht viel bass haben ?



Nein, den gibt es nicht, Begründung: "Da es keine einheitlichen Normen für die Darstellung des Frequenzbereichs gibt, an die sich alle Hersteller halten müssen, verzichtet Teufel auf diese Angabe" - Oder so ähnlich...

Und die Nuboxen haben einen ausgezeichneten Bass! Ist nur die Frage ob man auf einen übertriebenen, unsauberen Bass steht, dann gibt es vielleicht noch basslastigere Lautsprecher, I dont´t know...


----------



## p00nage (15. Juli 2010)

Toffele schrieb:


> Nein, den gibt es nicht, Begründung: "Da es keine einheitlichen Normen für die Darstellung des Frequenzbereichs gibt, an die sich alle Hersteller halten müssen, verzichtet Teufel auf diese Angabe" - Oder so ähnlich...
> 
> Und die Nuboxen haben einen ausgezeichneten Bass! Ist nur die Frage ob man auf einen übertriebenen, unsauberen Bass steht, dann gibt es vielleicht noch basslastigere Lautsprecher, I dont´t know...



jo sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

Welche Kombination ist denn jetzt besser:
Magnat Quantum 603 + Canton AS 85.2
oder
Teufel Ultima 60.

Oder sollte ich doch lieber zu Nubert Kompakt Lautsprechern + Canton Subwoofer greifen?
 Die Magnat Quantum 603 gibts bei amazon dass Paar fuer nur 177 euro. Ich dachte die kosten 400 euro dass Paar?
http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Quantum...=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=ce-de&qid=1279212114&sr=1-3


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

Ach Leute...

das Teufel keinen Freuqenzbereich angibt, spricht für sich. Da ist keine Qualität dahinter.

Außerdem sind nubert-Lautsprecher meist durch Ihren ausgeglichenen Frequenzgang gerade bassstark. Aber deine Kombination aus Magnat Quantum + Canton Sub ist sehr gut, wie Ich finde. So kann man sich einen zweiten Subwoofer kaufen, sollte es wegen den Raummoden unerwartete Komplikationen geben.


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ach Leute...
> 
> das Teufel keinen Freuqenzbereich angibt, spricht für sich. Da ist keine Qualität dahinter.
> 
> Außerdem sind nubert-Lautsprecher meist durch Ihren ausgeglichenen Frequenzgang gerade bassstark. Aber deine Kombination aus Magnat Quantum + Canton Sub ist sehr gut, wie Ich finde. So kann man sich einen zweiten Subwoofer kaufen, sollte es wegen den Raummoden unerwartete Komplikationen geben.



Ich glaube es wird dann Magnat Quantum 603 + Canton AS 85.2 Subwoofer. A_fire_inside_1988 schreibt in seinem User Review dass die Quatum 603 400 euro dass Paar kosten. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-quantum-603-meine-hifi-anlage-reloaded.html
Wieso kosten die dann bei Amazon 177 euro?
Magnat Quantum 603 2-Wege Bassreflex-Regallautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Toffele (15. Juli 2010)

AFI schrieb:


> Während dem Stöbern stieß ich dann aber auf die Magnat Quantum 603 für  200€/Paar. Etwas erstaunt über diesen Preis forschte ich nach, war ich  doch der Meinung, die Quantum 6xx-Serie wäre mal wesentlich teurer  gewesen. Und tatsächlich, meine Recherche zeigte, dass die Quantum 603  einmal 400€ gekostet *hat* und auch immer mit Lautsprechern dieser Klasse  zusammen getestet wurde.



Das haben sie mal gekostet, 177 Euro ist der aktuelle Preis, keine Bange.


----------



## Pokerclock (15. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir wenn ein altes Subwoofer-Modell (AS 85, 105, 125 > ohne .2) von Canton. Wesentlich günstiger, gleicher Klang/Tiefgang.


----------



## p00nage (15. Juli 2010)

Toffele schrieb:


> Das haben sie mal gekostet, 177 Euro ist der aktuelle Preis, keine Bange.



ja deswegen sind sie zz auch sehr interessant


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

Bringt dass ueberhaupt soviel von meinen aktuellen Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 auf Magnat Quantum 603 umzusteigen? Im "Audio" Test haben die Monitor Supreme 200 61 Punkte bekommen. 
Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 Test Lautsprecher
Die Magnat Quatum haben nur 4 Punkte mehr bekommen.
Magnat Quantum 603 Test Kompakt-Lautsprecher


----------



## Toffele (15. Juli 2010)

Du hast geschrieben du willst die neuen Lautsprecher vor allem für Heimkino nutzen, was genau fehlt dir da bei deinen jetzigen Monitor Supreme 200?

Und wie groß ist dein Zimmer, wie wäre die Aufstellung der Boxen?


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

Toffele schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben du willst die neuen Lautsprecher vor allem für Heimkino nutzen, was genau fehlt dir da bei deinen jetzigen Monitor Supreme 200?
> 
> Und wie groß ist dein Zimmer, wie wäre die Aufstellung der Boxen?



Mein Zimmer ist ca. 20 quadrat Meter gross. Aktuell finde ich meine Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 nicht schlecht fuer Blu-rays schauen. Aber da es besser geht dachte ich mir koennte ich die doch austauschen. Dazu dann noch ein Canton Subwoofer und eine Asus Xonar D2. Brauche ich ueberhaupt eine Soundkarte fuer Blu-rays kucken, also ist da ein grosser klanglicher Unterschied? Da bleibt dann noch die Frage ob sich dass ueberhaupt lohnt auf die Magnat Quantum 603 umzusteigen? In a_fire_inside_1988's Review schreibt er ja dass es sich gelohnt hat auf die Quantums umzusteigen von Monitor 220. Ich schaetzen die Monitor 220 sind ungefaehr auf aehnlichem Niveau wie meine Monitor Supreme 200.


----------



## Toffele (15. Juli 2010)

Dabei ging es aber ausschließlich um Musik. Für Filmzwecke ergibt sich ein anderes Anforderungsschema, was jetzt nicht unbedingt bedeuten muss, dass sich diese Anforderungen ausschließen. Klare und autenthische Stimmwiedergabe ist bspw. stets wünschenswert, ob die Geige ihren festen Platz im virtuellen Orchester hat, ist jetzt bei Stirb Langsam weniger interessant 
Du wirst sicherlich mit den Quantum 603 einen besseren Klang erzielen, ob sich ein "Aha-Effekt" beim Filmeschauen einstellt, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Warum kein 5.1, das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht gegenüber Stereo, vor allem bei den HD-Fomaten? Ich denke da wäre das Geld sinnvoller investiert, aber du wirst deine Gründe haben. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle dann eher den Schritt zur Standbox machen, wenn der Platz da ist. Ich denke die 605 wäre da interessant, und sie kostet fast das selbe wie die 603. Ich habe die Box nie gehört, aber der Test hört sich vielversprechend an: http://www.magnat.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Produkte/1464610_PDF.pdf

Edit: Das mit dem Preis muss ich wiederrufen, war ein Einzel- und kein Paarpreis, kosten also das doppelte.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juli 2010)

Also die Monitor Supreme 200 sind in etwa mit den Monitor 220 gleichzusetzen. Die Monitor 220 sind der direkte Vorgänger der Supreme 200.

Auch fürs Filme schauen würde ich sagen, dass sich ein Umstieg von Supreme 200 auf Quantum 603 lohnt, denn vor allem Tiefgang und der Mitteltonbereich ist bei den Quantums sehr viel besser als bei der kleineren Serie.
Die Quantum 603 kommt bis etwa 60Hz runter (bei -3dB), die Monitor dagegen nur bis ca. 75-85Hz.
Also kannst du bei der Quantum die Subwoofer-Trennfrequenz niedriger einstellen und damit ist er schlechter ortbar.
Die bessere Mitten-Wiedergabe der Quantums ist vor allem bei Stimmen sehr von Vorteil.



> ob die Geige ihren festen Platz im virtuellen Orchester hat, ist jetzt bei Stirb Langsam weniger interessant



Die Bühnendarstellung ist beim Film genauso wichtig wie bei der Musik. Zwar musst du beim Film keine genauen Instrumentenplätze lokalisieren können, aber es macht deutlich mehr spaß, wenn die Effekte alle aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen kommen und nicht nur verschwommen, irgendwo von vorn.


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Also die Monitor Supreme 200 sind in etwa mit den Monitor 220 gleichzusetzen. Die Monitor 220 sind der direkte Vorgänger der Supreme 200.
> 
> Auch fürs Filme schauen würde ich sagen, dass sich ein Umstieg von Supreme 200 auf Quantum 603 lohnt, denn vor allem Tiefgang und der Mitteltonbereich ist bei den Quantums sehr viel besser als bei der kleineren Serie.
> Die Quantum 603 kommt bis etwa 60Hz runter (bei -3dB), die Monitor dagegen nur bis ca. 75-85Hz.
> ...



Dann werde ich mir die Magnat Quantum 603 + Canton AS 85 Subwoofer kaufen. Dazu dann noch eine Asus Xonar D2. Meine letzten zwei Fragen:

1. Kann ich meinen Onkyo A-9155 weiterverwenden fuer die Magnat Quantum 603 + Canton AS 85?

2. Lohnt sich eine Soundkarte fuer Blu-rays kucken? Wenn ja welche Soundkarte sollte ich mir fuer Blu-rays kaufen?


----------



## Feuerreiter (15. Juli 2010)

Es lohnt sic h, da dein Amp keinen digitalen EIngang hat. Aber die D1 sollte locker reichen  .
Die D2 braucht man mMn nur für teurere Anlagen, wo man den Unterschied wirklich hört. "Namaker" benutzt auch nur den Onboardsound für seine Lautsprecher.


----------



## Toffele (15. Juli 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die Bühnendarstellung ist beim Film genauso wichtig wie bei der Musik. Zwar musst du beim Film keine genauen Instrumentenplätze lokalisieren können, aber es macht deutlich mehr spaß, wenn die Effekte alle aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen kommen und nicht nur verschwommen, irgendwo von vorn.



Ja das ist mir schon bewusst, nur gibt es kaum Blu-Rays gibt, die nativen Stereo-Sound (oder meinetwegen 2.1) anbieten. Wenn das 5.1 auf 2.1 zusammengestaucht wird, ist das mit der Differenzierung dann auch nicht mehr so weit her. Und so schlecht sind die Supremes dann auch wieder nicht, dass sie nur einen Klangbrei abgeben, oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Juli 2010)

> Und so schlecht sind die Supremes dann auch wieder nicht, dass sie nur einen Klangbrei abgeben, oder?



Naja, je nachdem was man gewohnt ist. Als ich von meinem Teufel E300 auf die Monitor 220 umgestiegen bin fand ich die Bühnendarstellung doch eher schwach im Vergleich zum E300. Die Monitor 220 sind da doch sehr viel schwammiger. Die Phantommitte hat nur einen sehr fließenden Übergang zum linken bzw. rechten Bühnenbereich wodurch sich eine zwischenstaffelung sehr schwierig gestaltet. Die Quantum ist da sehr viel exakter und bildet auch Zwischenräume und umreißt die einelnen Phantomquellen sehr viel genauer.



> 1. Kann ich meinen Onkyo A-9155 weiterverwenden fuer die Magnat Quantum 603 + Canton AS 85?



Ja, den kannst du bedenkenlos weiterverwenden.



> 2. Lohnt sich eine Soundkarte fuer Blu-rays kucken? Wenn ja welche Soundkarte sollte ich mir fuer Blu-rays kaufen?



Eine Xonar D1 bzw. DX kann sich schon lohnen aufgrund der besseren Klangqualität gegenüber der OnBoard-Chips. Eine D2 würde ich aber nicht nehmen, da sich das bei diesen Lautsprechern nicht lohnt.


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

Ok. Dann waere alles geklaert. Ich kaufe mir die Magnat Quantum 603, Canton AS 85 und Asus Xonar DX. Ich kaufe mir die Sachen aber erst spaeter weil ich die Knete noch nicht habe. Danke fuer die Hilfe.

Edit: Eine Frage habe ich noch. Ich kann mir dass jetzt nicht alles auf einmal leisten. In welcher Reihenfolge soll ich denn aufruesten um so moeglichst frueh gute Sound Qualitaet in Blu-rays zu haben?, also erst Soundkarte dann Subwoofer dann Kompakt Lautsprecher oder erst Subwoofer dann Kompakt Lautsprecher dann Soundkarte usw.?


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juli 2010)

Erst Lautsprecher, dann Subwoofer, dann Soka. In dieser Reihenfolge macht es Sinn


----------



## thysol (15. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Erst Lautsprecher, dann Subwoofer, dann Soka. In dieser Reihenfolge macht es Sinn



Ok. Danke.

Edit: Kann ich noch mein 1,5mm Kabel weiterverwenden oder sollte ich dickeres fuer die Quatums kaufen? Wo schliesse ich denn den Subwoofer an und welches Kabel brauche ich dafuer? Er ist ja aktiv.


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Juli 2010)

Ich würd eher sagen erst Sub, dann LS und dann die SoKa.
Den Sub bemerkt man gerade bei (Action)Filmen stark, da du ja "nur" Kompakt-Lautsprecher hast, die von Haus aus einen schwachen (Tief)Bass haben, kein Wunder. 

1,5mm² reichen locker  . Ich meine der Sub hat nen HPOut, ich werd noch mal eben gucken.
Hier steht eigtl alles:
http://www.stereoplay.de/Produktdaten/Canton-AS-85-SC-Details_4687132.html


----------



## thysol (16. Juli 2010)

Feuerreiter schrieb:


> Ich würd eher sagen erst Sub, dann LS und dann die SoKa.
> Den Sub bemerkt man gerade bei (Action)Filmen stark, da du ja "nur" Kompakt-Lautsprecher hast, die von Haus aus einen schwachen (Tief)Bass haben, kein Wunder.
> 
> 1,5mm² reichen locker  . Ich meine der Sub hat nen HPOut, ich werd noch mal eben gucken.
> ...



Ich denke ich werde dann erst den Subwoofer und dann die Kompakt Lautsprecher aufruesten weil meine Mutter hat schon gesagt ob ich schon wider die Lautsprecher austauschen will. Da ich noch keinen Sub habe muss ich auch ncihts austauschen. Die Kompakt Lautsprecher kommen dann erst spaeter.


----------



## Feuerreiter (16. Juli 2010)

Eben.


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Drucker gekauft daher habe ich vorerst meine Hi-Fi aufruestung auf Eis gelegt. Ich habe mir ueberlegt dass ich wohl auf eine Radeon HD 6870 zu Weihnachten verzichten werde und mein Budget fuer die Hi-Fi aufruestung erhoehe. 

Ich hoffe dass ich bis Weihnachten 800 euro zusammen habe fuer neue Lautsprecher. Ich ueberlege mir jetzt schon was ich mir wahrscheinlich dann kaufe weil ich dass immer gerne laengerfristig vorher weiss und weil der Sound Markt sich nicht so schnell weiterentwickelt wie zum Beispiel der Grafikkarten Markt. 

Bei einem Budget von 800 euro dachte ich an Standlautsprecher. Beachtet aber bitte dass mein Onkyo A-9155 nur 2 * 80 Watt bietet. 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus fuer die Antworten.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

2 x 80 Watt sagen gar nichts. Weil der bei 80 Watt schon de Mücke macht.

Für 800 € gibts schon gute Sachen... Wo liegt deine Geschmackrichtung?


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> 2 x 80 Watt sagen gar nichts. Weil der bei 80 Watt schon de Mücke macht.
> 
> Für 800 € gibts schon gute Sachen... Wo liegt deine Geschmackrichtung?



Also mittlerweile hoere ich auch sehr viel Musik. Blu-rays kucke ich auch und natuerlich will ich auch mit den Dingern zocken. Aber Musik-Qualitaet ist mir mittlerweile am wichtigsten. 

Es kann sein dass ich nicht 800 euro zusammen habe bis Weihnachten aber wenn dass der Fall ist versuche ich wahrscheinlich einfach weiter zu sparen bis ich die Knete hoffentlich zusammen habe. 

Ich dachte so an diese Stand-Lautsprecher:

Klipsch RF 82 2-Wege Bass-Reflex Stand-Lautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Die Klipsch solltest du vorher umbedingt Probehören . Nicht jedem gefällt die Auslegung des Hochtonbereichs.

Den Onkyo würde ich auch eher bei rund 2x 45W einstufen - Maximalst.


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Onkyo würde ich auch eher bei rund 2x 45W einstufen - Maximalst.



Wieso ist der denn so schwach? Und was ganau meinst du mit dem Hochtoenern der Klipsch?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Weil er das Einsteiegrmodell ist.
Guck mal auf das Typenschild auf der Rückseite nach der Leistungsaufnahme. Bei analogen Endstufen kannste mit ungefähr 65 bis 75% Effizienz rechnen - Nun quäle di egrauen Zellen mal . 

Das Hybridhorn der Klipsch ist halt "anders" als ein herkömmlicher Hochtöner. Vorallem prägnanter wie ich finde. Mit Druckkammerhörnern aus der PA-Technik aber auch nicht zu vergleichen.
Schwierig zu beschreiben.


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Weil er das Einsteiegrmodell ist.
> Guck mal auf das Typenschild auf der Rückseite nach der Leistungsaufnahme. Bei analogen Endstufen kannste mit ungefähr 65 bis 75% Effizienz rechnen - Nun quäle di egrauen Zellen mal .
> 
> Das Hybridhorn der Klipsch ist halt "anders" als ein herkömmlicher Hochtöner. Vorallem prägnanter wie ich finde. Mit Druckkammerhörnern aus der PA-Technik aber auch nicht zu vergleichen.
> Schwierig zu beschreiben.



Heisst dass soviel wie dass der Hochton Bereich etwas ausgepraegter ist als wie bei anderen Boxen?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Ja, und etwas "anders" halt ... 
Augeprägter mit mehr Attacke würde ich es beschreiben .


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ja, und etwas "anders" halt ...
> Augeprägter mit mehr Attacke würde ich es beschreiben .



Probehoeren kann ich hier am Ar*** der Welt leider nicht. Welche Lautsprecher koennte ich denn noch nehmen die mit meinem Verstaerker klar kommen und die unter 800 euro dass Paar kosten?


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Die Quadral Argentum-Serie und die Wharfedale 10.x solltest du dir mal anschauen .


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Quadral Argentum-Serie und die Wharfedale 10.x solltest du dir mal anschauen .



Sind diese hier also empfehlenswert?

Quadral Argentum 07.1 3-Wege Bassreflex-Standlautsprecher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Edit: Laut Stiftung warentest ist der max Pegel ohne Verzerrung vergleichsweise gering. Stimmt dass?

http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_quadral_argentum_07_1_p89103.html


----------



## nfsgame (31. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde das die nicht schlecht klingen. 
Jeder hört verschieden, daher imemr den Tipp mit dem Probehören...


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich finde das die nicht schlecht klingen.
> Jeder hört verschieden, daher imemr den Tipp mit dem Probehören...



Ich wollte mir ja erst die Magnat Quantum 603 kaufen. Wieviel wuerden denn die Quadral Argentum 07.1 besser klingen als die Magnat Quantum 603?


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

Wieso fragste net einfach mich? Immerhin hab Ich ja die RF 82... Meinen Test solltest du ja schon gelesen haben...?

Die Klipsch sind verstärkerschonende Dampfahmmer, Pegel sind kein Problem. Der Hochtöner ist extrem dynamisch, aber relativ scharf, klingt manchmal etwas künstlich. Abr dafür eben sehr dynamisch und impulsschnell. Probe hören!
Grade für deinen kleinen Amp sicher ne gute Wahl, viel leistet der ja nicht...

Quadral ist so ne Sache, die eine Serie klingt super in den Mitten, die andere ist im Hochton klasse...


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Juli 2010)

Ich werfe auch mal die GLE490 in den Raum. Die ist mittlerweile für 500 € das Paar zu haben und wohnraumtauglich, dank sieben Farbkombis. Falls das Budget wider erwarten doch zu knapp ausfällt. Stehen auch in nahezu jedem Elektronikmarkt herum zum Probehören (ebenfalls empfehlenswert, wie bei den Klipsch-Modellen!). Test gibt es angepinnt hier im Unterforum. Die GLE490 ist auch verstärkerfreundlich. 

Das wäre mein Tipp, wenn du überwiegend elektronische Musik hörst (Metal eher weniger geeignet). Ein zusätzlicher Subwoofer wäre auch mal eine Überlegung wert, wenn es Budget und Raum zulassen. 

Aber bei dem Budget gibt es ohnehin eine gute Auswahl. Probehören ist also ein Muss!


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

Da ihr mir ja alle ganz klar sagt dass mein Onkyo A-9155 nicht dass wahre ist waere ich auch bereit den auszutauschen. Die Sony Stereoanlage meiner Mutter funktioniert nicht mehr richtig und den will sie austauschen. Ich koennte ihr doch dann zur Weihnachtszeit ihr meinen Verstaerker und meine Boxen verkaufen und dann braucht sie sich nur einen neuen CD-Player kaufen. Ich denke 100 euro waeren ein angemessener Preis fuer den Onkyo und die Magnats. Dadurch wuerde sich mein Budget auf ca. 1000 euro erhoehen. Allerdings braeuchte ich dann auch einen neuen staerkeren Amp. Oder sollte ich doch lieber den Onkyo behalten?

Probehoeren kann ich hier am Ar*** der Welt leider nicht.

@>Devil-X<
Ich wollte erst nur eine PN an dich schreiben statt diesen Thread wieder auszugraben weil ich zu den Klipsch tendierte aber ich wollte mich auch nach Alternativen umhoeren. Dein Test habe ich natuerlich gelesen. Dadurch wurde ich erst aufmerksam auf die Klipsch Stand-LS. Kann mann den aggresiven Hochtonbereich nicht mit dem Verstaerker runterregeln?

@Pokerclock
Ich hoere Elektronische und Metal Musik. Wieso klingen denn die Canton's nicht so gut bei Metal Liedern?


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

Der Hochton ist nicht aggresiv, so kann man das nicht nennen. Etwas spitz und manchmal neigt er zur Unnatürlichkeit, aber nur bei schwachen MP3´s. Klar kann man das mit einem EQ verringern, was aber er Dynamik und den Sinn des Hochtonhorns verhindert.
Ich finde dennoch das Hörnchen klasse, wenn man die mal gehört hat findet man Kalotten sehr schwammig und langweilig.

Die Klipsch sind für deine Musikrichtungen klasse geeignet, Elektrsche Musik und Metal rocken auf den Amis richtig gut, Klassik oder allzu detailverliebte Musik sind aber nichts.

Bei den Klipsch kannst du den Amp erstmal behalten, der wird nicht gefordert.


----------



## thysol (31. Juli 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Der Hochton ist nicht aggresiv, so kann man das nicht nennen. Etwas spitz und manchmal neigt er zur Unnatürlichkeit, aber nur bei schwachen MP3´s. Klar kann man das mit einem EQ verringern, was aber er Dynamik und den Sinn des Hochtonhorns verhindert.
> Ich finde dennoch das Hörnchen klasse, wenn man die mal gehört hat findet man Kalotten sehr schwammig und langweilig.
> 
> Die Klipsch sind für deine Musikrichtungen klasse geeignet, Elektrsche Musik und Metal rocken auf den Amis richtig gut, Klassik oder allzu detailverliebte Musik sind aber nichts.
> ...



Die Klipsch hoeren sich laut deinen Aussagen ja richtig gut an. Pokerclock hat ja gesagt dass die Canton GLEs nicht so gut fuer Metal sind und Metal hoere ich relativ oft. Canton bietet aber noch die Ergo Serie an. Ist die Ergo Serie zu empfehlen? Vielleicht kennt Pokerclock die auch. Dass einzige was mir negativ an der Ergo Serie auffaellt ist dass die Optik eher ins Altersheim passt aber wenn sie sich gut anhoeren wuerde ich sie dennoch kaufen. Allerdings tendiere ich stark zu den Klipsch weil die ja sehr viel Spass an der Musik vermitteln sollen. Koennte mir noch einer sagen wie die Canton Ergo klingen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Juli 2010)

Canton ist sehr neutral, der Frequenzgang gleicht einer Linie wie mit dem Lineal gezogen. 

Die Klipsch sind wirklich guteb Laune Boxen, aber wenn dir Neutralität sehr wichtig ist und du auf jedes Detail hörst wäre das ne falsche Entscheidung. Suchst du allerdings wirkliche Spaßmacher, sind die 62er oder 82er wirklich gut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2010)

Wenns um spaßige Musikwiedergabe geht würde ich als Alternative zur Klipsch mal noch die Dali Lektor 6 in den Raum werfen. Die hat ebenfalls eine eher "spaßige" Ausrichtung, soll heißen, sie kitzelt nicht unbedingt jedes Detail aus der Musik, ist aber dafür sehr dynamisch. Sie hat dabei keinen so eigenwilligen Hochtoncharakter wie die Klipsch, ist aber nicht so wirkungsgradstark (90,5dB/Wm), das reicht für den Onkyo aber immernoch völlig aus um hohe Pegel zu liefern.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. August 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> @Pokerclock
> Ich hoere Elektronische und Metal Musik. Wieso klingen denn die Canton's nicht so gut bei Metal Liedern?



Die Canton sind analytisch. Daraus resultiert oftmals ein allzu spitzer Mittelton, der ins grelle abdriftet. Die Folge ist, dass sich einige Metal-Scheiben zu hell anhören (Metallica, Within Temptation). Das kommt aber auch etwas auf das Album an. Korn z.B. hört sich 1a an, ebenso Nightwish.



thysol schrieb:


> Canton bietet aber noch die Ergo Serie an. Ist die Ergo Serie zu empfehlen?



Die Ergo's sind ein krasser Stilbruch zum Rest der Canton Serien. Wärmer abgestimmt, fast schon als Gute-Laune-Box zu gebrauchen. Wohl der Grund, warum die Ergo-Serie so gut ankam. Solltest dir mal anhören. 



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Wenns um spaßige Musikwiedergabe geht würde ich als Alternative zur Klipsch mal noch die Dali Lektor 6 in den Raum werfen.



Ganz klar, würde ich auch empfehlen. Die Dali-LS sind generell gute Pegel-Macher. Hier und da nicht ganz so audiophil, aber in jedem Fall etwas zum Spaß haben. Eine Nubert Nubox 681 wäre da das Pendant. Kraftvoll mit Power. Achte bei denen aber auf eine wandferne Aufstellung, sonst dröhnt der Bass zu sehr. Der Canton hingegen würde ich eine wandnahe Aufstellung empfehlen.

Was die Klipsch Hörner anbelangt, haben die günstigen Serien im Hochton einen etwas verfälschenden Effekt. Gewisse Laute hören sich nicht so an, wie sie in der Realität sind (Stichwort: Neutralität). Das ist aber nicht weiter schlimm. Oftmals kann man das gar nicht genau hören. Besonders bei Klassik soll das auffallen, aber das hörst du ja ohnehin nicht. Ich würde das jetzt nicht als kauf entscheidendes Kriterium heran ziehen. Probehören!


----------



## > Devil-X < (1. August 2010)

@Afi: Die Dali Lector 6 hab Ich ja selbst in meinem Lautsprecher Thread als Dynamiker drin. Wahrscheinlich sind diese zwar nicht ganz so dynamisch wie die Klipsch, dafür aber eben dennoch gut und ohne das Horn. 

@Pokerclock: In Sachen  Horn stimm Ich dir da zu, manchmal klingt das Horn etwas komprimiert und unnatürlich.


----------

